# Service 1st oil change



## tomr (Apr 12, 2015)

I just purchased a new 2015 xmr 1000 and I'm new to this site. I'm currently at 8 hrs on the machine. I was asking the dealer about oil changes and warranties. They said I could change the oil myself as long as I bought it from them, for documentation during the warranty. My question is do I have to take it to them to get rid of the service light that will come on? Is there a way I can do it myself? Also, and tips or tricks I need to know of? What oil do you all use after warranty? Thanks


----------



## tomr (Apr 12, 2015)

I guess nobody changes the oil


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes you need to take it to the dealer, they can permanently disable it also. You don't have to buy your oil from your dealer either that's total BS. But it is good to keep records and receipts of oil and filters just in case they ever question it.


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

Here is a good video of how to change all your oils for your first 10hr service. I went with the can am oil change kit it was 50 bucks from my dealer and i also went with the can am gear oil. I wont be using it again simply because of cost. (100) in oil for a 4 wheeler is crazy to me. just use full synthetic in the proper weights and save all your receipts for warranty purposes and you will be ok. I think the only reason the dealer wants you to buy it from them is so they can keep track of when and what you buy for your bike.
Engine & Gearbox Oil Change - Can-Am Outlander 1000XT - YouTube


----------

